# منتديات القانون الجنائي Criminal Law Forum > القوانين الحديثة في الدول العربية > قوانين سلطنة عمان >  (سلطنة عمان) لائحة بشأن راس المال الاولي الذي يتعين على البنوك المرخصة الاحتفاظ به

## سالي جمعة

*
 لائحة بشأن راس المال الاولي الذي يتعين على البنوك المرخصة الاحتفاظ به* *في جميع الاوقات

**البلد** سلطنة عمان* *رقم النص**ب م 3/3/75* *النوع**لائحة* *تاريخ م**7/31/1976* *تاريخ هـ**لا يوجد* *عنوان النص** بشان راس المال الاولي الذي يتعين على البنوك المرخصة الاحتفاظ به  في جميع الاوقات* 

*استناد*
*بعد الاطلاع على المادة  4-01ر3 * من القانون المصرفي العماني لعام 1974.


قرر مجلس المحافظين ما  يلي :

* مادة (60) من القانون المصرفي  114/2000*
 *بالنسبة للبنوك  الأجنبية* *المادة  1**يكون اثبات وجود راس المال  بالطريقة التالية : 
ا) اعداد وتقديم نسخة من احدث ميزانية مدققة تبين ان راس المال يعادل او يزيد عن 000ر500 ريال عماني مستثمر في الاصول بالريال العماني . 
ب) افادة موقع عليها من الرئيس تتضمن ان الحد الادنـى لـراس المال الاولي المطلوب قد تم دفعه بالكامل وانه لا يوجد مساهم مدين للبنك او عليه التـزام قبل البنك متعلـق باسهـم اصدرها البنك له او لاي مساهم اخر وذلك فيما عدا الاسهم المصـدرة والمدفوع جزء من قيمتها على ان يبقى راس المال ثابتا ولا ينقـص في اي وقت بعد الاخذ بعين الاعتبار الاحتياطيات اللازمة لمواجهة تنزيل القيمة او الديون المعدومة او المشكوك في تحصيلها . 
ج) في الحالات التي تكون فيها الاسهم مصدرة على اسس اخرى غير النقد فيجب ذكر هذه الاسس ووصفها وتقدم للبنك المركزي للموافقة عليها . 
ويحتفظ البنك المركزي بحقه في ان يطلب التقييم الحر (المستقل) للاصول  المكتسبة لذلك البنك مقابل اصدار الاسهم .*
 *الاجراءات* *المادة  2**يكون اثبات وجود راس المال  بالطريقة التالية : 
ا) اعداد وتقديم ميزانية تغطي انشطة البنك داخل سلطنة عمان موقع عليها من مسئول مفوض كبير للبنك في عمان تشهد بان المبلغ المستثمر داخل عمان لا يقل عن 500 الف ريال عماني وتحمل الميزانية بمبلغ مشابه بصفة راس المال المحول للفرع والذي يظهر في صورة مطلوبات للمكتب الرئيسي . 
ب) افادة موقعة من مسئول مفوض من قبل المكتب الرئيسي للبنك المرخص بالطريقة التي تتطلبها السلطة القضائية التابع لها المكتب الرئيسي ومقبولة قانونا ويقع تحت طائلة العقاب كل زيف او تضليل فيها . 
وتتضمن هذه الافادة ان المكتب الرئيسي قد وضع في متناول الفرع في عمان مبلغ لا يقل عن 500 الف ريال عماني في شكل راس مال محول وبان هذا المبلغ يخضع لحقوق اي من او جميع دائني البنك المرخص سواء منهم السابقين او الحاليين او اللاحقين وانه لا يجوز سحبه او تحويله الى خارج عمان فيما عدا الحالات التي تتفق مع احكام القانون المصرفي العماني لعام 1974م او مع انظمة البنك المركزي العماني . 
ج) افادة موقعة من قبل مسئول مفوض من قبل المكتب الرئيسي للبنك المرخص بالطريقة التي تتطلبها السلطة القضائية التابع لها المركز الرئيسي والمقبولة قانونا ويقع تحت طائلة العقاب اي زيف او تضليل فيها . 
وتتضمن الافادة ان البنك ككل يعترف ويقبل مسئوليته عن المطلوبات للفرع او الفروع المقامة في عمان وفي حالة احتياج الفرع او الفروع للدعم لاستمرار نشاطاتها فان هذا الدعم سوف يقدم لها بدون اي تاخير .*
 *الاجراءات* *المادة  3**ا) البنوك المحلية وفروع البنوك الاجنبية التي تشتغل بالاعمال المصرفية في عمان تقدم الى البنك المركزي العماني ما يشهد بوجود راس المال الاولي المطلوب وفقا للقواعد المتقدمة وذلك خلال 45 يوما من تاريخ تنفيذ هذا القرار . 
ب) البنوك المحلية وفروع البنوك الاجنبية المرخص لها بالاشتغال بالاعمال المصرفية داخل السلطنة ولم تباشر اعمالها بعد فعليها ان تقدم الى البنك المركزي العماني ما يشهد بوجود راس المال الاولي المطلوب وفقا لهذا القرار وذلك قبل البدء في مزاولة نشاطها . 
ج) بالنسبة للبنوك الاجنبية وفروع البنوك الاجنبية التي تحصل على ترخيص بمزاولة النشاط المصرفي بعد اول ابريل 1975م فعليها ان تقدم الى البنك المركزي ما يشهد بوجود راس المال الاولي وذلك قبل البدء في مزاولة نشاطها .*
 *تعريف  الموجودات* *المادة  4**لاغراض تحديد الاستثمارات  داخل السلطنة يعتبر ما يلي بمثابة موجودات بالريال العماني : - 
ا) النقد داخل  الخزينة . 
ب) الارصـدة لدى البنـك المركزي (يخـرج من ذلـك راس المال المودع).  
ج) الارصدة لدى البنوك المحلية بالريال العماني . 
د) القروض والحسابات الجارية المدينة والتسهيلات المقدمة بالريال العمانـي للحكومـة او وكالاتها او الاشخـاص او الشركـاء او الشركات او اي اتحاد تجاري اخر يقيم او يزاول اعماله التجارية داخل السلطنة والصافي من الاحتياطيات للسلف المعدومة او المشكوك في تحصيلها . 
هـ) الكمبيالات والسندات للامر الموظفة بالريال العماني المشتراه او المخصومة بالبنك المختص حيث يكون اي من الساحب او المسحوب عليه او محرر السند او الدافع يقيم او يزاول اعماله التجارية في عمان والصافي من الاحتياطيات للسلف المعدومة او المشكوك في تحصيلها . 
و) الاثاثات والتجهيزات والمعدات الموجودة في  عمان (صافية من التخفيضات) . 
ز) الاموال الثابتة المملوكة داخل عمان (صافية من  الاستهلاك) . 
ح) الاستثمارات عن الاملاك المستاجرة داخل عمان تتناسب مع المدة  غير منتهية من ايجار الارض .*
*المادة  5**تنشر هذه اللائحة في  الجريدة الرسمية .* 
    				__________________

----------

